# Girls and Guns...



## x SF med (Oct 4, 2007)

for all you horndogs out there that don't have girlfriends but have lots of guns (Boon, Rick, Ravage, Hounddog, EatIII, Pardus, 0699 for the moment, and all you others ...)  Yes, this is a follow-up post to Pardus' "...hard objects" thread

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvUyiZZiuW0"]YouTube - sexy girl shooting .50 caliber barrett[/ame]


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 4, 2007)

Girl friends are over rated. I prefer multiple girls I don't ever have to call :eek:


----------



## x SF med (Oct 4, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Girl friends are over rated. I prefer multiple girls I don't ever have to call :eek:



You mean the ones that tell you straight out if you ever call back they'll have restraining orders filed?  Or that their fathers have shot guns and will use them?


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 4, 2007)

x SF med said:


> You mean the ones that tell you straight out if you ever call back they'll have restraining orders filed?  Or that their fathers have shot guns and will use them?



I think he means the ones that never give him their number to begin with.  If you haven't finished a sentence to a girl, it's not considered a conversation and definitely not considered a "relationship". ;)


----------



## 104TN (Oct 4, 2007)

x SF med said:


> for all you horndogs out there that don't have girlfriends but have lots of guns...



Says the man that found that clip in the first place.


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 4, 2007)

rick said:


> Says the man that found that clip in the first place.




ROTFLMFAO!!!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 4, 2007)

Irish_Army01 said:


> ROTFLMFAO!!!


 

X2:uhh:


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 4, 2007)

Irish_Army01 said:


> ROTFLMFAO!!!


 


Boondocksaint375 said:


> X2:uhh:


 
X 3 !!!!!!!!!!



LL


----------



## x SF med (Oct 4, 2007)

rick said:


> Says the man that found that clip in the first place.



It was in the clip library under Pardus' post with the .50 cal ricochet, and it made me think of you guys and how lonely you must be.

The rest of you are just jealous I found it first!


----------



## 104TN (Oct 4, 2007)

Doesn't change the fact you clicked on it then.

You want a shovel so you don't have to dig that hole by hand?


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 4, 2007)

rick said:


> Doesn't change the fact you clicked on it then.
> 
> You want a shovel so you don't have to dig that hole by hand?


Ok I just laughed out loud.  Good thing Ive got the office to myself at the moment!


----------



## Paddlefoot (Oct 4, 2007)

Reminds me of the video that was created by Quentin Tarantino especially for use in the movie _Jackie Brown_.

The bonus DVD has the complete video on it. In the movie, you only see selected cuts when Samuel Jackson and De Niro are sitting around bullshitting about the arms trade.

"The AK-47. When you absolutely, positively have to kill every MF'er in the room."


----------



## gunslinger (Oct 4, 2007)

x SF med said:


> You mean the ones that tell you straight out if you ever call back they'll have restraining orders filed?


 
Yup. Thats the ones.   >:{


----------



## Alvitr (Oct 4, 2007)

saying "REAL guns" + crap quality..
Is that so you will HAVE to watch it twice?


----------



## x SF med (Oct 4, 2007)

rick said:


> Doesn't change the fact you clicked on it then.
> 
> You want a shovel so you don't have to dig that hole by hand?



Entrenching tool's in the car.  I clicked because, well, it's girls and guns - two of my favorite things, right up there with beer and sailing - what's your excuse for watching it? Hmmmmm?


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 4, 2007)

x SF med said:


> Entrenching tool's in the car. I clicked because, well, it's girls and guns - two of my favorite things, right up there with beer and sailing - what's your excuse for watching it? Hmmmmm?


 
Got an order of preference, there, bub?



LL


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 4, 2007)

guns  rank number 1 of course! duhhhh! ;)


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 4, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> guns rank number 1 of course! duhhhh! ;)


 
With him, you never know...  

Actually I woulda said for him, no. 1 is knives!

LL


----------



## 104TN (Oct 4, 2007)

x SF med said:


> Entrenching tool's in the car.  I clicked because, well, it's girls and guns - two of my favorite things, right up there with beer and sailing - what's your excuse for watching it? Hmmmmm?



Who says I watched it?


----------



## medicchick (Oct 4, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> guns  rank number 1 of course! duhhhh! ;)



I thought it would have been girls who buy you guns.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 4, 2007)

LibraryLady said:


> Got an order of preference, there, bub?
> 
> 
> LL





LibraryLady said:


> With him, you never know...
> 
> Actually I woulda said for him, no. 1 is knives!
> 
> LL




Preference depends on terrain and situation. :confused:

...and knives are part of all activities except flying on commercial aircraft (friggin TSA bullshit):doh:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry, bros (guns) before hos


----------



## x SF med (Oct 4, 2007)

medicchick said:


> I thought it would have been girls who buy you guns.



...and sailboats and knives and beer (the true definition of a ten).:doh:


----------



## 104TN (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, ya'll are high maintenance. I settle for beer.


----------



## pardus (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't limit myself, Guns, Beer, Girls, I take'm all in varying orders as often as I can....

I need a hot gun toting chick, who's father owns a brewery.

If you are out there, *I WILL MARRY YOU!*


----------



## medicchick (Oct 4, 2007)

x SF med said:


> ...and sailboats and knives and beer (the true definition of a ten).:doh:



First date was to a gun and knife show, I bought RP a set of throwing knives he wanted (this was when I still lived in Michigan and he was in Georgia).  Beer, that's a given...lol  No sail boat, but I was able to help him get his dream truck.

It's all about finding the right woman Boon.  RP is coming home from working 5 weeks on to a new HK USP .45 Tactical. I'm even driving 6+ hours to pick him up so he can fly with a friend on the way home.


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 4, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> I don't limit myself, Guns, Beer, Girls, I take'm all in varying orders as often as I can....
> 
> I need a hot gun toting chick, who's father owns a brewery.
> 
> If you are out there, *I WILL MARRY YOU!*


 
My aren't you shooting low - why not go for the hot gun toting chick who owns her own brewery!?!?!?!?

LL


----------



## 104TN (Oct 4, 2007)

I thought about transferring to Vanderbilt for a year just so I could snag me a med. student.


----------



## pardus (Oct 4, 2007)

LibraryLady said:


> My aren't you shooting low - why not go for the hot gun toting chick who owns her own brewery!?!?!?!?
> 
> LL



Then I cant go to the brewery and get away from her when she's busting my balls :)


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 4, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Then I cant go to the brewery and get away from her when she's busting my balls :)



And you think her daddy is going to cut you slack for walking out on his baby girl?

LOL think again, GW!


----------



## gryfen (Oct 5, 2007)

For you guys who have a lot of guns and no girlfirends....I would like to volunteer to hold your guns for you.  Totally pro bono.  I'll do this out of the goodness of my heart.

...you just have to buy the ammo.


----------



## surgicalcric (Oct 5, 2007)

LibraryLady said:


> ///Actually I woulda said for him, no. 1 is knives!
> 
> LL



After having met him I woulda said for him, no 1 is food...  :cool:

Crip


----------



## pardus (Oct 5, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> And you think her daddy is going to cut you slack for walking out on his baby girl?
> 
> LOL think again, GW!



Oh you'd be surprised, most of my GF's fathers have at one time or another taken me aside and commiserated with me.

Girls..... we ALL know you are crazy biatches


----------



## 104TN (Oct 5, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Oh you'd be surprised, most of my GF's fathers have at one time or another taken me aside and commiserated with me.
> 
> Girls..... we ALL know you are crazy biatches



Ha! I had a W5 tell me to run while I was waiting on his daughter to get ready.

I realize now it was totally out of the goodness of his heart. :doh:


----------



## pardus (Oct 5, 2007)

LMAO!   When a father warns you, you know its not good!


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 5, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> LMAO!   When a father warns you, you know its not good!



lol, when my ex's father came up to me one night, said he would understand if I left and would always be around if I needed him.  I took that as a "sign" and off she went. ;)  I still run into him once in a while and we catch up.  A nice guy, too bad he fathered a crazy slut. :uhh::doh:


----------



## x SF med (Oct 5, 2007)

surgicalcric said:


> After having met him I woulda said for him, no 1 is food...  :cool:
> 
> Crip



excuse me?  I saw some guys in the Q Course who were much rounder than me and considerably younger...  You're just busting my chops, because you can.  Aren't you supposed to be taking care of your wife, or on deployment or training, or seeing if you remember how to do your civilian job after being away for....  1095 days?:doh:


----------



## 0699 (Oct 5, 2007)

Guns...Check
Girls....None 

Life sucks.  Guns are great but I want some women around, even if just for the scenery.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 5, 2007)

0699 said:


> , even if just for the scenery.



Someone has to police the brass:uhh:


----------



## ROS (Oct 5, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Oh you'd be surprised, most of my GF's fathers have at one time or another taken me aside and commiserated with me.
> 
> Girls..... we ALL know you are crazy biatches




Who's trying to hide it? >:{ My Pop will tell you straight up when he first meets you not to piss me off, it isn't him you need to worry about- and he's a beast!

Then again, my old man gets to buy me ammo, I buy the guns. I buy him knives, I get to play with his Glocks and AR's. Simple, really. Everyone's happy.


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 5, 2007)

0699 said:


> Guns...Check
> Girls....None
> 
> Life sucks.  Guns are great but I want some women around, even if just for the scenery.




No Female Soldiers??:doh:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 5, 2007)

Irish_Army01 said:


> No Female Soldiers??:doh:



They don't count....unless an abundance of beer is present of course.  O ' Douls non-alcoholic brew is just the govt's way of fucking with you


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 5, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> They don't count....unless an abundance of beer is present of course.  O ' Douls non-alcoholic brew is just the govt's way of fucking with you



LMAO!!

In Bosnia and Kosovo some of my buddies got "Very Friendly" with your female types..;)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 5, 2007)

Talk to Jordan, he never stopped talking about his terp, who is is in complete love with.


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 5, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Talk to Jordan, he never stopped talking about his terp, who is is in complete love with.




On the flight home from the leb, we had just touched down in Dublin and the usual roar,claps went up..Then one of the guys jumped out of his seat and said.... "girls , what is it like to be ugly again"??


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 5, 2007)

lmao! Oh man that is funny!


----------



## 0699 (Oct 5, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> They don't count....unless an abundance of beer is present of course.  O ' Douls non-alcoholic brew is just the govt's way of fucking with you



Bingo.  I feel like a dirty old man checking out young female enlisted Marines.  Plus, with the cammies and the dust...

Hell, most of them are young enough to be my children...



Man, I feel old. 

Now female officers...that's a different story , I have no qualms about taking a second look.  But we don't have many of those around.


----------



## pardus (Oct 5, 2007)

Irish_Army01 said:


> On the flight home from the leb, we had just touched down in Dublin and the usual roar,claps went up..Then one of the guys jumped out of his seat and said.... "girls , what is it like to be ugly again"??



LMMFAO! that ia a classic!


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 5, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> And you think her daddy is going to cut you slack for walking out on his baby girl?...


 
LMAO!!!



surgicalcric said:


> After having met him I woulda said for him, no 1 is food... :cool:
> 
> Crip


 
You said it, not me!

Notice I had the courtesy to NOT mention the number 1095?



LL


----------

